# Deer Hind Quarter



## msmith (Dec 17, 2006)

Had a hind quarter given to me so thought i'd try smoking it. Got a brine recipe that I saw posted by Jlloyd99 soaked meat for 12 hrs. rinse and patted dry. Rubbed with salt /pepper/garlic powder rubbed with yellow mustard and then wrapped the whole thing in bacon.  Smoked with hickory wood at 240* pulled meat when temp. was 160* No one knew it was deer until i told them that they had just eat deer meat. Dogs enjoyed the bone. 
since I'm computer illitrate and dont know how to send more then one pic at a time heres the finished product.

Sure was good. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 29, 2007)

I am very new to the forum in fact this is my first reply. I just read your post and would like your recipe for the smoked venison roast. It sound great and I would like to use it for a hoilday party. My user name is buddyboy.

My email address is:  [email protected]


----------



## walking dude (Nov 29, 2007)

buddy boy.........you need to get over to roll call and introduce yourself........what kind of smoker you use........abit bout yourself.....etc.

maybe even sign up for Jeff's free 5-day ecourse

welcome


d88de


----------



## bigal (Nov 29, 2007)

Your still alive pos?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I didn't see any pic, but am sure it looked and tasted great.  

Nice to know your still around

later


----------



## buddyboy (Dec 17, 2007)

I used your rub as outlined in your reply on the forum. Salt, Pepper and garlic rub plus the yellow mustard on a moose roast. We had it for a party last night. The people here (all Mainers) is it was wonderful. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 17, 2007)

buddyboy.......you got email


----------



## bombo80 (Dec 19, 2007)

msmith ......  the brine you soaked the roast in, what was it ??  Just a salt brine, or a cure brine ??  I'm curious, because I am going to do a roast for Christmas, and didn't think about brining it.

Thanks


----------

